# Change screen name



## Just Shoot Me (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all.
I would like to change my screen name for this forum. Over at the Adobe support forums my screen name is Just Shoot Me and I am also a ACP and Mod over at the Adobe forums. I would like that same screen name on this forum but don't see any option to change it. Is there a way?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know how the forum is set up, but wouldn't you just be able to create a new account with the JSM user ID? It isn't like 'Shootist' has a big history here.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 3, 2018)

Just Shoot Me said:


> Hi all.
> I would like to change my screen name for this forum. Over at the Adobe support forums my screen name is Just Shoot Me and I am also a ACP and Mod over at the Adobe forums. I would like that same screen name on this forum but don't see any option to change it. Is there a way?



I've changed it for you. Sign out and you should be able to sign in with the new name, same password. If you have any trouble, drop an email to [email protected]/community and I'll pick up there.


----------



## Just Shoot Me (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank Jim.


----------

